# Dame Pesos / The Soyless Matt Show



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 16, 2022)

With Dame returning, I can already see a fight happening between him and Ralph since Dame is already taking shots at Ralph and put his fat, disgusting gunt into his new intro. The Farms TM has never had a good Dame thread, and since he's in the guntosphere, it's a perfect time as ever.

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/c/DamePesos
Twitter: https://twitter.com/cenkpesos
Website: https://www.mundanemattisafatfaggot.com/

*Dox*
Name: Nicolas Alexei Albornoz
Picture confirmed by Dame. Although if I got fail doxed, I would confirm the fail dox, so who knows. Woman is apparently his sister





*Basic General History*

Dame Pesos (Spanish for "give me money") is Chilean content creator who got famous off of 2 things: Making fun of MundaneMatt, and The Young Turks election meltdown videos. His 2016 Trump Meltdown video is currently sitting at 8 million views. Dame is famous for his mexican-esque laugh and happy demeanor.




In 2018, Dame had a very thankful Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas as his online career had hit its high. The Democrat's blue wave had crashed against the shore and his recent show covering MundaneMatt, The Soyless Matt Show, had mysteriously gotten flagged.
(Does anyone know which one, I'll dig later if not)
MundaneMatt aka Matt Jarbo had gotten famous when Zoe "Whore" Quinn had false flagged his video covering her Ex-boyfriend's accusation, causing Daddy Jim to start the Gamergate movement. Years later, Matt's channel was dying since he was a bore and didn't get lucky like QuarterPounder. With Matt's channel dying and people making fun of him, everyone believed that he was the one flagging Dame. Everyone on the Gunt board knows what happens next. The Killstream too was being flagged. After some convincing, Matt gets on The Killstream. Gator, Zidan, Daddy Jim, and Ethan "Gunt" Ralph grill him, saying he couldn't have flagged Dame as he was out collecting boulders with one of his girlfriend's kids. Eventually, they get Matt to show his report history which showed that Matt was indeed the one flagging Dame, ruining his career. This was considered the highest point of the Killstream and something Ralph always brags about.




With Matt's career finished, Dame immediately became a celebrity in the sector. He would regularly show up on other shows in the sector like The Dick Show and The Killstream (becoming a regular guest/co-host on the show). Dame was known for being a very disruptive guest as he'd have very little to say, since he wasn't an American, so he didn't know much about American politics that weren't broadcast worldwide, so he'd just constantly disrupt the show with his soundboard. The most famous instance of this was the ending of The Pillstream arc where Dame temporarily trolled Ralph into sobriety after Pedomenco and Gator had temporarily left the show.





*The Dick Show and The Nightmare Before Fatsmas Album Drama*

Sometime after the above, Dick decided to do another Christmas album about MundaneMatt after his successful Cuckmas album about Maddox. One of the songs on the album was supposed to be Dame Pesos singing Feliz Navidad (the Christmas song) but replacing the words with "MundaneMatt is a pedophile". Dame's song got cut citing the lawsuit possibility of it. This caused a lot of drama with a Killstream debate between Myroom (the guy behind the album) and Dame. Spoiler: It was mostly just Dame spamming his soundboard and calling Myroom a jew.

Here's a write-up from Dick's people


> Twas the Nightmare before Fatsmas, which was around September, when Myroom Records announced on _The Dick Show_ that he would be publishing a Christmas album based on fat autistic lolcow Mundane Matt. Naturally Dame Pesos was invited to contribute work. On December 10th, two days before the album's release, it was announced that Myroom scrubbed Pesos' submission in fear of being sued. Dame Pesos took to Twitter and YouTube (releasing a hit piece the night of the 13th) to bash Myroom, Erik Wong (who replaced him on the album) and Dick Masterson for false advertising. He posted messages from the _Dick Show_ patron Discord server showing that Myroom had planned to nix Pesos in October, though in all media about the album and his appearances on _The Dick Show_ mentioned Pesos' appearance. Dick apologized once he found that the description of episode 184 listed Pesos as one of the contributing artists. Myroom Records has not responded to the controversy, though he did discount the album on December 19th.



*Ralph Burns the Bridge*

After Ralph's sex tape came out (You know, the infamous one where Ralph thumbs Faith's asshole and sniffs it), Dame didn't know what was going on and began Guntguarding. This included blocking people on twitter and disassociating with people.
It takes a big man to admit when they were wrong. With people giving evidence of the sex tape, Dame apologized to everyone, unblocked everyone he had blocked, and started making fun of Ralph.
Dame did what Dame did best and laughed. Like usual, Ralph can't stand anyone laughing at him, whether it be the idea of Ralph making his mom walk in the "not even hot outside" sun to get to diolysis, or in this case, to a crappy sextape that makes one look like they're a scat fetishist. Ralph immediately went off on him, barred Dame from The Killstream going forward, and got people in the sector to bar Dame as well (this was back when Ralph actually had sway and wasn't subservient to a faggot incel [Nick Fuentes])

*Disappearance and Reappearance*

In November of 2020, everyone was excited for Trump's reelection. Dame watched The Young Turks eagerly ready for a meltdown. While there was a meltdown since the election wasn't clear night 1, eventually Trump lost. Dame promised a TYT meltdown video soon, but mysteriously disappeared. There were theories that he got tired of the sector, was dead since he borrowed money from criminals and bet money on Trump to win, and thoughts went into hiding by using alts.
Dame gave a few ideas what happened but never cemented one if it wasn't multiple:
1)His building burned down
2)A bunch of shit happened with family
3)He travelled a lot
4)Bet someone that he'd fuck off for a while if Trump lost

*Present*

Dame returned on Sept 16, 2022 with a TYT meltdown mega show. With his return there was also a brand new intro, of which contained a section where a tv scrolls down to Ralph's gunt on one of the TVs. At the start of the show, he took several shots at Ralph. He seems to have semi-kept up, but didn't know about Warski getting OTK in his fight or the whole Ralph getting AIDS from Alice thing. One thing that Dame said was that "Ralph became Matt", which is a reference to Ralph's currently lolcow status along with his dying show and DMCA abuse. He also mentioned the possibility of what some people may call an iceberg on Ralph, or a guntberg to others.
In typical Ralph fashion, Ralph didn't even wait 12 hours before trying to pick a fight with Dame.



Dame's dox was dropped in this thread the same day the thread was created. Ralph being the rooting piggy he is likely read this thread, saw the dox, then posted it on /cow/ and blocked Dame on twitter. Below is the section of Kino Casino explaining it.


----------



## Mango Cobra (Sep 16, 2022)

Great, looking forward to what comes from this.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Sep 16, 2022)

Was gonna make a thread like this the moment he came back; I guess you beat me to it.  He's def gonna get angry about it.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Sep 16, 2022)

It's great hearing his voice again. I'd love to see him react to the videos of Ralph getting beaten up on camera. He's missed so much.


----------



## BooneHelm (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Sep 16, 2022)

I missed Dame so much when he went hiatus. I was concern that he was detain or killed during the Chilean protest.
(Edit to prevent double posting)
Dame has more viewers then Ralph lol

Even with the multiplier views Ralph is beaten by a Taco.


----------



## Marche (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm glad hes back, Laughing at TYT is funny but not something I have the fortitude to do by myself so having someone clip the best parts and call them dumb is good. 
Gonna suck when  he is exposed to have some scat fetish or something.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 16, 2022)

Great OP.   Having a laugh with this livestream today, Dame is a funny dude.      Also said he likes Daddy Jersh.   Uh oh, the Gunt is seething already - and Diddler Dax is probably going to have him on.    Hollerin’ is reaching DEFCON Level 5.    

I’m a fan of this unexpected wild card in the sektur.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 16, 2022)

If Dame Pesos can make The Young Turks far more irrelevant than they could ever be, then Ralph will be a lot more irrelevant than he ever was without Null having to bait, or Warski having to challenge him to a boxing match.


----------



## ░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓ด้้้้้็็็็็้้ (Sep 16, 2022)

Watch all of this come full circle as Ralph tries to flag down Dame Pesos' stream.


----------



## Telemeter (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm just catching up on the stream.

He put more effort on that opening than Ralph has put on anything on his entire life, I'm only mildly disappointed he didn't rename to The Guntless Ralph Show.


----------



## Keranu (Sep 16, 2022)

Dame mentioned there is an Ethan Ralph iceberd in the works.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Sep 16, 2022)

Dame Pesos is back!


----------



## JustStopDude (Sep 16, 2022)

I remember when Dame went on a blocking spree on Ralph's orders. That was pretty funny.

Dame is basically like the cheaper, Mexican version of Gator. He gunt guarded with the best of them for the longest time. Now we are supposed to forget about it.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 16, 2022)

JustStopDude said:


> I remember when Dame went on a blocking spree on Ralph's orders. That was pretty funny.
> 
> Dame is basically like the cheaper, Mexican version of Gator. He gunt guarded with the best of them for the longest time. Now we are supposed to forget about it.


lol I didn’t know he did that.   I know there was a bit of a sperg out during Ralph’s downfall, where Dame accused people of lying about Gunt.    I think there’s even an MC Jarbo lyric celebrating the occasion.     Wondering if that’s archived somewhere in the bowels of a Ralph thread.


----------



## Telemeter (Sep 16, 2022)

JustStopDude said:


> Dame is basically like the cheaper, Mexican version of Gator.


Disagree,

Dame is entertaining on his own and built his own audience before he ever joined the KS, he actually used to be bigger than Memology101, but he never slaved after the algorithm like M101 did, yet still managed to make like half his videos viral (consistently more views than subs, including the 8m views TYT 2016 meltdown).

Also his method of "tard wrangling" was simply to literally laugh at Ralph until he realized how much of a retard he was, I don't think he ever directly tried to wrangle Ralph like Gator.


JustStopDude said:


> He gunt guarded with the best of them for the longest time. Now we are supposed to forget about it.


I'm not really sure, that was during that time when Ralph was getting banned from everywhere, which WAS bullshit, and a lot of people realized that, even M101 offered his main channel to Ralph during that time to help him ban evade.


----------



## Bitcoin Henchman (Sep 17, 2022)

> Matt gets on The Killstream. Gator, Zidan, Daddy Jim, and Ethan "Gunt" Ralph grill him, saying he couldn't have flagged Dame as he was out collecting boulders with one of his girlfriend's kids.


One slight correction, Matt went onto the Killstream to refute flagging Ralph's stream when Jim went on to mock the Poley the Polar bear, then got bullied into revealing his flagging history of flagging Dame and everyone in IBS except Ralph, if memory serves


----------



## Sammich (Sep 17, 2022)

JustStopDude said:


> I remember when Dame went on a blocking spree on Ralph's orders. That was pretty funny.
> 
> Dame is basically like the cheaper, Mexican version of Gator. He gunt guarded with the best of them for the longest time. Now we are supposed to forget about it.





I'm Just A Worm said:


> lol I didn’t know he did that.   I know there was a bit of a sperg out during Ralph’s downfall, where Dame accused people of lying about Gunt.    I think there’s even an MC Jarbo lyric celebrating the occasion.     Wondering if that’s archived somewhere in the bowels of a Ralph thread.


YOu know what he did when he got called out for it?  Dude apologized and unblocked everyone.  Blocking people is fucking gay, if you don't wanna see someone just mute em.  Apologizing and admitting you fucked up goes a long long way.  We are all pretty quick to forgive for something silly like blockign folks on twitter.  
I am glad he's back, he's one of the few people that just mocks the shit out of TYT, doesn't really argue the point or try to spin politics, he points and laughs


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 17, 2022)

Dame has been redpilled on the Gunt question.




Matt had 13 I think.


----------



## Ethan Ralph Is 5'1" (Sep 17, 2022)

This went around on /cow/ a good while ago when I last checked and is supposedly Dame (Nicolas Alexei Albornoz).
Don't take my word for it though, since I can't even remember the details that lead to the dox, but it's been in my folders and annoying me whether or not it's just some rando dude or actually him, so maybe someone here can shed some light on it.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Sep 17, 2022)

Ethan Ralph v. Dame Pesos




Tweet / https://archive.ph/t07wC


----------



## Sprate Header (Sep 17, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan Ralph v. Dame Pesos
> 
> View attachment 3696181
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.ph/t07wC


*IT'S THE GUNTLESS RALPH SHOW, BABY!! *_*JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA*_


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 17, 2022)

Welcome to the right side of history, Dame


----------



## tranny on femboy faglover (Sep 17, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan Ralph v. Dame Pesos
> 
> View attachment 3696181
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.ph/t07wC


oh boy looks like we're finally picking up steam on the gunt train


----------



## Truly Rural (Sep 17, 2022)

Dame is boring. But if there is audience out there excited to mindlessly binge TYT ... I don't know where I was going with this. See, I don't even need to watch it for it to break my brain.


----------



## Keranu (Sep 17, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Dame has been redpilled on the Gunt question.
> View attachment 3696157
> 
> View attachment 3696161
> ...


I also want Dame to know that Ralph will flag for cyberbullying too. His "people coming after my bottom dollar" claims are utter bullshit. He's even flagged commentating snipers with 2 views that no one has ever heard of before.

Ralph by every metric is more pathetic than Matt ever was.


----------



## Near (Sep 17, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan Ralph v. Dame Pesos
> 
> View attachment 3696181
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.ph/t07wC


>I've been here the whole time. 

Yeah and how did that turn out lmfao. He lost his fucking mind.


----------



## free_protons4u (Sep 17, 2022)

So did he ever explain why he was gone? After 30 minutes of "I'M BACK MOTHERFUCKERS JAJAJAJAJAJA" and "I HAVE SUPERCHATS JAJAJAJAJAJA" I turned it off.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Sep 27, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> So did he ever explain why he was gone? After 30 minutes of "I'M BACK MOTHERFUCKERS JAJAJAJAJAJA" and "I HAVE SUPERCHATS JAJAJAJAJAJA" I turned it off.


Family issues, moved to a new house, little bit of copium, and there was the Chilean protest at the time.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Sep 28, 2022)

Since the forum is back now, a brief recap of the last week:
Ralph posted Dame's purported dox on his telegram and Dame seemingly confirmed its authenticity on both Twitter and his recent Dick Show appearance.





			https://twitter.com/cenkpesos/status/1573096763170652161
		









						Dame Pesos 🌮 on Twitter: "That fat piece of s*** @TheRalphRetort jus…
					

archived 28 Sep 2022 09:31:24 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Table Country (Sep 28, 2022)

> This caused a lot of drama with a Killstream debate between Myroom (the guy behind the album) and Dame. Spoiler: It was mostly just Dame spamming his soundboard and calling Myroom a jew.


Based.


----------



## 6thRanger (Sep 28, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> Since the forum is back now, a brief recap of the last week:
> Ralph posted Dame's purported dox on his telegram and Dame seemingly confirmed its authenticity on both Twitter and his recent Dick Show appearance.
> View attachment 3697612
> 
> ...


Seems tongue in cheek to me. I suppose that's the point. Dame Pesos is a funny guy. His name alone makes me laugh.


----------



## ArmouredRobin (Sep 28, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan Ralph v. Dame Pesos


Of all the Gunt arcs, this might be the one I'm most excited about. Dame (when he's not endlessly going after TYT, that meme died in 2016) has been one of the most consistently funny give-no-fucks people when he gets involved in this """""sector""""".


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Sep 28, 2022)

Guntless Ethan sounds a bit lame. But Ethan Gunt has a nice ring to it. Just double down on fat jokes


----------



## Nick Obre (Sep 28, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Family issues, moved to a new house, little bit of copium, and there was the Chilean protest at the time.


I know his disappearance coincided more with the US election, but funny that he disappeared shortly after the Chilean Referendum was won by the left (to write a new constitution) in late October 2020, and reappeared shortly after the next Chilean Referendum was won by the right (to reject the proposed new lefty constitution) in September 2022.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Sep 28, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> and his recent Dick Show appearance.


can someone clip that? I can’t listen to a whole Dick Show anymore. Hearing Dax deepthroat Keffals and Ralph nonstop is too much for me. 

Also love that this thread totally called the Dame v Gunt on nothing but the fact Gunt will attack anyone for any reason.


----------



## The Wokest (Sep 28, 2022)

I will say it now, Dame Pesos will be the one to end Ralph.


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Sep 28, 2022)

Vito is a pedophile.



Truly Rural said:


> Dame is boring. But if there is audience out there excited to mindlessly binge TYT ... I don't know where I was going with this. See, I don't even need to watch it for it to break my brain.


Dame pairs well with Actual Justice Warrior.


----------



## AMERICA (Sep 28, 2022)

Enjoyed how Dame is always laughing and having a good time. I could listen to him shit on Cenk with his thick taco accent all day.


----------



## LomaMursu (Sep 28, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> So did he ever explain why he was gone? After 30 minutes of "I'M BACK MOTHERFUCKERS JAJAJAJAJAJA" and "I HAVE SUPERCHATS JAJAJAJAJAJA" I turned it off.


He had a bet with someone that Trump would win and disappearing was part of losing that bet. That's what he said on the recent stream anyway


----------



## genericwhitemale (Sep 28, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> can someone clip that? I can’t listen to a whole Dick Show anymore. Hearing Dax deepthroat Keffals and Ralph nonstop is too much for me.
> 
> Also love that this thread totally called the Dame v Gunt on nothing but the fact Gunt will attack anyone for any reason.


It was around the 90 minute part, a little bit after.  Around ten minutes into it is when you get Dick deepthroating the dickless.
For the most part, he just came on to play soundboard clips and claim that Ralph doxxed him because he called him fat.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Sep 28, 2022)

6thRanger said:


> Seems tongue in cheek to me. I suppose that's the point. Dame Pesos is a funny guy. His name alone makes me laugh.


spics can't do that sort of higher level thinking though, the only evidence i have that he's not telling the truth is that i still can't believe someone that looks like that has that voice, the only thing funnier is the idea that he's a high ranking conservative spook and being a minor e-celeb is his version of himmler's ocult nonsense. 

just the concept of his appearance/disappearance coinciding with the government referendums is pretty funny on its own.


----------



## Fools Idol (Sep 28, 2022)

Ethan Ralph Is 5'1 said:


> This went around on /cow/ a good while ago when I last checked and is supposedly Dame (Nicolas Alexei Albornoz).
> Don't take my word for it though, since I can't even remember the details that lead to the dox, but it's been in my folders and annoying me whether or not it's just some rando dude or actually him, so maybe someone here can shed some light on it.
> 
> View attachment 3696149


Wow he looks like every other spic on the planet, what the big reveal here Ralph?


----------



## Santiago_Nasar (Sep 28, 2022)

I can certify that chileans can have very distinct voices regardles of looks, so it's not hard to find a massive bear looking guy have a high pitch voice, but regardless of that Dame's dox had been very well hidden for some time, and honestly its rather pointless as nobody in Chile will give two shits to bother him as our leftists groups are unable to read English not have any idea about the secktur, personally would like the dox to be true so i can find him and talk in person with him about Evangelion.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Sep 28, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> Wow he looks like every other spic on the planet


(whiter than most americans)


----------



## Chimplord1997 (Sep 28, 2022)

Ethan Ralph Is 5'1 said:


> This went around on /cow/ a good while ago when I last checked and is supposedly Dame (Nicolas Alexei Albornoz).
> Don't take my word for it though, since I can't even remember the details that lead to the dox, but it's been in my folders and annoying me whether or not it's just some rando dude or actually him, so maybe someone here can shed some light on it.
> 
> View attachment 3696149


This is like the least harmful dox ever, he's just a normal dude
I'm glad Pesos is back, literally all he has to do is do his taco laugh at everyone else in the sector and he'll make bank


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 28, 2022)

I like Dame, but I heard a clip of him talking with Dick Masterson about how Null said Vito was a pedo.     Diddler Dax tried to pass it off like that was ridiculous and said it was because Vito was "too liberal", struggling to hand-wave away the famous "we understand being a pedophile is illegal" tweet.     Seemed like Dame just took his word for it right away.

Dame has a bad habit of believing people too easily, that's what happened with Ralph - he didn't believe anything about what Gunt was doing until it was brought in front of his face, but that was after he'd already Gunt-Guarded.

Dame should stick to being a neutral party, laughing at Tards and stop believing grimy grifters like Diddler Dax without evidence.    I wonder if Dame even knows Dax practically supported Keffals and begged for the dickless eunuch to be on his show.


----------



## zyclonPD (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> I like Dame, but I heard a clip of him talking with Dick Masterson about how Null said Vito was a pedo.     Diddler Dax tried to pass it off like that was ridiculous and said it was because Vito was "too liberal", struggling to hand-wave away the famous "we understand being a pedophile is illegal" tweet.     Seemed like Dame just took his word for it right away.
> 
> Dame has a bad habit of believing people too easily, that's what happened with Ralph - he didn't believe anything about what Gunt was doing until it was brought in front of his face, but that was after he'd already Gunt-Guarded.
> 
> Dame should stick to being a neutral party, laughing at Tards and stop believing grimy grifters like Diddler Dax without evidence.    I wonder if Dame even knows Dax practically supported Keffals and begged for the dickless eunuch to be on his show.


Everybody's got their redline. For some of us it was Knoxville, for others it was Miami, some it was zidan leaving, pinecone drama, doxing paypigs, Heelturn on CRP, the Ralph/Andy pedo hunter stream,  gator leaving, metokur fallout, rekieta feud, etc.

Ralph will lose all of his audience eventually. He just has to keep hitting those pivotal moments. Each one knocks some of the fan base off. My assumption of Ralph's immediate turn on Dame is he desperately needs people to stop making it fun to shit on him. He can tolerate someone like PPP doing it because he isn't well liked by many. Dame has the potential to knock some off if he actually takes the gloves off. Converting the Soyless Matt Show into the Soyless Ralph Show would be the next pivotal moment that could shave a few stragglers off the gunt.

I look forward to seeing what Dame does next.


----------



## elastic eye (Sep 29, 2022)

zyclonPD said:


> Ralph will lose all of his audience eventually.



I cannot imagine the people who enjoy his content. Trailer trash is amusing to watch but for no more than a few moments.



zyclonPD said:


> I look forward to seeing what Dame does next.



I've heard Dame infrequently enough to not be annoyed by him but when he went missing for 2 years I kinda missed the yapping and kekking at shit he did. Now that he is back after that last TDS ep I really hope he doesn't suck Dick's malding cock and retains his own voice.

Edit: multi quote works, nice


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 29, 2022)

Supposedly the woman in that photo is Dame's mum. 
She looks younger than Ethan Ralph lol. So Ethan exposed Dame as not being fat with a healthy mum who isn't burning in Hell. 

Damn, what a massive pwn.


----------



## Nick Obre (Sep 29, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Supposedly the woman in that photo is Dame's mum.
> She looks younger than Ethan Ralph lol. So Ethan exposed Dame as not being fat with a healthy mum who isn't burning in Hell.
> 
> Damn, what a massive pwn.


According to the text, she'd be his sister, since there's a comment from a woman (Marisol Tordoya Albornoz) saying "I have such beautiful children" in reference to the two people in the photo.
That said, in Latin American countries, it's almost unheard for the wife to take the husband's surname in any capacity (other than in very high-status, very traditional families, in which case the particle "de" is added between the surnames. Like "Marisol Tordoya_ de_ Albornoz). And children inherit the father's surname first, the mother's surname second.
So this is all kinda iffy: Nicolas Alexei and Tania are both Albornoz, meaning their father's first surname is Albornoz. Their supposed mother's surnames are Tordoya Albornoz, meaning her father was a Tordoya, but _her mother_ was also an Albornoz. Maybe Dame's (or, if he's not Dame, this Nicolas guy) parents are distant relatives, or their surnames are just a coincidence. It happens.

_*BUT THEN, *_other people commenting are Argentinian. One says "volves" (with a typo; should be "volvés") which is clearly Argentinian style, Chilean would be "vuelves" o "volvís". And the other talks about Jujuy, which is a place in Argentina (that person talks about Tania's son, which is where I imagine the idea that Tania is Nicolas/Dame's mom; I'd wager the person is talking about a little boy rather than the guy in the picture).
The point of this being, these people may be Argentinian, not Chilean.
Or I guess they went to Argentina to visit friends or something, it's right next door anyway.

Blimey did my autism just flare up or what


----------



## Archeopthryx (Sep 29, 2022)

There's only two body types that can have Dame's laugh. A fat jovial Chilean and a manlet you need to gas up with alcohol to get running.


----------



## LanternsNSongs (Sep 29, 2022)

Dame Pesos has good points

- He isn't Memology (This can be confusing but the Honduran grifter that pretends to be American for money is Memology)
- He isn't Ethan Ralph
- He isn't TYT
- His Tonkasaw video was far better than average 
- He isn't MundaneMatt

etc. 

However overall I would rather watch someone like Godwinson talk about Ethan Ralph honestly. When someone with low IQ talks about Ethan Ralph, he tends to get wins. Just look at Flamenco.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Sep 29, 2022)

Santiago_Nasar said:


> I can certify that chileans can have very distinct voices regardles of looks, so it's not hard to find a massive bear looking guy have a high pitch voice, but regardless of that Dame's dox had been very well hidden for some time, and honestly its rather pointless as nobody in Chile will give two shits to bother him as our leftists groups are unable to read English not have any idea about the secktur, personally would like the dox to be true so i can find him and talk in person with him about Evangelion.


My god, are you telling me Chile is filled with cackling screeching little Dame Pesoses everywhere you go? That sounds horrific


----------



## LurkTrawl (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> I like Dame, but I heard a clip of him talking with Dick Masterson about how Null said Vito was a pedo.     Diddler Dax tried to pass it off like that was ridiculous and said it was because Vito was "too liberal", struggling to hand-wave away the famous "we understand being a pedophile is illegal" tweet.     Seemed like Dame just took his word for it right away.
> 
> Dame has a bad habit of believing people too easily, that's what happened with Ralph - he didn't believe anything about what Gunt was doing until it was brought in front of his face, but that was after he'd already Gunt-Guarded.
> 
> Dame should stick to being a neutral party, laughing at Tards and stop believing grimy grifters like Diddler Dax without evidence.    I wonder if Dame even knows Dax practically supported Keffals and begged for the dickless eunuch to be on his show.


Way back Dame ran cover for Ralph flagging down Phantom Organization iirc.
1 - he had created an account to try and diminish the evidence that Ralph was the one in PO's chat right before PO was flagged.
2 - bit of background
3 - sort of an explanation, the simpspiracy shit and the happening around it was a bit messy. (copy link and replace the onion with kiwifarms.net after pasting it in url bar, site's too wonky atm to bother fixing it) 

Basically, one of if not the first time Ralph was %100 bonafide caught flagging someone, and this was before anyone really even knew who PO _really_ was, so it's not like people knew about the sick shit that guy gets up to at the time. In any case he was immediately on Twitter and made a fake PunishedRalph account with a space after the name as a gayop to try and discredit the evidence that it was Ralph who drunkenly threatened to flag a small stream offline at random, then did it.

Dame isn't just some naive guy, dude's been actively on Ralph's side just like memeology101 was back in the day. I expect him to stick with Dick, Ralph, and whoever they want to pal around with because that's what he did to begin with.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 29, 2022)

Updated the thread since The Farms TM is now back up and I'm not being lazy.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Oct 3, 2022)

Ethan Ralph Is 5'1 said:


> This went around on /cow/ a good while ago when I last checked and is supposedly Dame (Nicolas Alexei Albornoz).
> Don't take my word for it though, since I can't even remember the details that lead to the dox, but it's been in my folders and annoying me whether or not it's just some rando dude or actually him, so maybe someone here can shed some light on it.
> 
> View attachment 3696149



Can't say that it's him or not but I wouldn't be surprised if he's the same age. Something that stood out to me was the moment during the stream where Dame starts going into old drama from the online atheists:





Your browser is not able to display this video.




(clip is at 1:59:50-2:01:45)

I had always assumed that he was on the younger side, maybe early 20s from the voice but the stuff he goes into happened around 2006-2009ish and is pretty much buried at this point and said he stated that he was watching as early as 2005. In fact, we only have a single page thread on Coughlan "the guy with the black girlfriend who got cucked by a gay furry who trooned out" (he forgot to mention the HIV and estrogen tits that "Zinnia Jones was jealous of", though I didn't know he later trooned out). I don't know when he learned English but let's say he was highschool age at the earliest, that gives us a minimum age of around 31ish (and really the minimum age for him to have really interacted with any of that stuff the way he said he did, particularly the CapnOAwesome & fakesagan girlfriend saga would probably be around 26 (though it can be younger via archives, I'm willing to take him at his word on it given it'd be a strange thing to lie about offhand like that)).




Your browser is not able to display this video.




It'd be neat to see what he'd dredge up considering his personal experience watching all of it, Tony48219 is another (murder)cow who's been mostly forgotten at this point that would be interesting to see in a dame video.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Oct 3, 2022)

BlancoMailo said:


> Can't say that it's him or not but I wouldn't be surprised if he's the same age. Something that stood out to me was the moment during the stream where Dame starts going into old drama from the online atheists:
> 
> View attachment 3711335
> 
> ...


Since you know all this, who was the guy he mentioned who tried injuring his leg to be like Dr. House?


----------



## BlancoMailo (Oct 3, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> Since you know all this, who was the guy he mentioned who tried injuring his leg to be like Dr. House?


That was Coughlan, he got high off of something (probably several, somethings considering his track record) heavy then mixed it with alcohol and had another meltdown on camera over getting cucked by a gay furry with tits and then tried stabbing himself when she wouldn't take him back.

Don't remember what the thought process itself was but it was a bit hard to figure out in the first place with all the crying. I think it was either something along the line of him thinking it was some sort of Nightingale Syndrome on her part (since the gay guy might have been having some health issues at the time thanks to the HIV) or more likely a halfassed "comeback to me or I'll kill myself" sort of deal since he was pretty big on suicidebaiting.

He also had several videos that gave off the same vibe as that "leave Brittney alone" guy literally crying because he was getting bullied by The Amazing Atheist of all people. Genuine trainwreck of a human being that I'm surprised was apparently never properly archived but, to be fair, he was pretty much completely burned out shortly before the Farms existed.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Oct 14, 2022)

Dame, if you reading this - here's a tip for new name of the show - guntless sunset


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 14, 2022)

There Is Light At The End said:


> Dame, if you reading this - here's a tip for new name of the show - guntless sunset


Guntless Sunrise


----------



## The Ancestor (Oct 14, 2022)

The Sonless Ralph show


----------



## Elmo (Oct 14, 2022)

The Ancestor said:


> The Sonless Ralph show


Sonless, jobless, cloutless, futureless.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 15, 2022)

Alright, the dox does not resemble Gawx, so either this is a case of Nicolas using his talents as a film editor/narrator or Dame is simply throwing people off the scent because I'm sorry, this is definitely Dame's voice:





Note how Gawx is lipsyncing to the pre-recorded audio. Also, Gawx has a pretty big social media presence that is fairly apolitical though at times panders to the left as seen in the pro BLM piece below:






Inverted so you can actually see it:




Enhanced.




I'm not seeing anyone else make the connection with Gawx. He indeed travels a ton and Dame's long extended absence might be due to all the work he puts into his Gawx brand. He might not want both fanbases to know about the other though. I might be wrong, but feel free to take a look for yourselves and see if anything else lines up.


----------



## Nick Obre (Oct 15, 2022)

Absurdity said:


> Alright, the dox does not resemble Gawx, so either this is a case of Nicolas using his talents as a film editor/narrator or Dame is simply throwing people off the scent because I'm sorry, this is definitely Dame's voice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that guy is Dame, then so is the vocalist for Cafe Tacvba








						Café Tacvba - La Ingrata (Video Oficial)
					

Café Tacvba - La Ingrata (Video Oficial)@warnermusicmexhttps://www.facebook.com/WarnerMusicMexicowww.warnermusic.com.mx




					www.youtube.com
				




If we're gonna assume every screechy-voiced Mexican is Dame, we're gonna be here for a while.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 15, 2022)

Absurdity said:


> Alright, the dox does not resemble Gawx, so either this is a case of Nicolas using his talents as a film editor/narrator or Dame is simply throwing people off the scent because I'm sorry, this is definitely Dame's voice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not Dame. His voice is close, but I'd say there's about a 10% different tone in his voice compared to Dame. The two best ways to confirm that it's not him is to find this Gawx guy laughing. Also if he's reading something in English, see how well he does it. We learned from Dame's return stream that Dame doesn't read english very well with how he struggled with the superberries.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 15, 2022)

Nick Obre said:


> If that guy is Dame, then so is the vocalist for Cafe Tacvba
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cucktry Roads said:


> That's not Dame. His voice is close, but I'd say there's about a 10% different tone in his voice compared to Dame. The two best ways to confirm that it's not him is to find this Gawx guy laughing. Also if he's reading something in English, see how well he does it. We learned from Dame's return stream that Dame doesn't read english very well with how he struggled with the superberries.


Fair enough. But for me it's a lot closer.  The comedic delivery is virtually identical to me, aside from the gratuitous jajajajas. If it is Gawx, the Dame persona has to be a guilty pleasure he can indulge in when he's not preoccupied with his main career as urban hipster artiste. FWIW, the Gawx channel is currently going through a similar pause in content (one week before Dame's last).  I do know that there is enough production value behind Dame's vids to suggest this isn't his first rodeo.  Who knows.


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Oct 16, 2022)

Absurdity said:


> Fair enough. But for me it's a lot closer.  The comedic delivery is virtually identical to me, aside from the gratuitous jajajajas. If it is Gawx, the Dame persona has to be a guilty pleasure he can indulge in when he's not preoccupied with his main career as urban hipster artiste. FWIW, the Gawx channel is currently going through a similar pause in content (one week before Dame's last).  I do know that there is enough production value behind Dame's vids to suggest this isn't his first rodeo.  Who knows.


Spic comedy is like that. Basing the idea off their comedic timing is a pretty bad idea because that's just simply how spics make jokes with each other. Main reason I know it's not gawx is gawx is 19 and from Mexico City. So that would mean dame was watching early atheist YouTube videos as a literal child.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Oct 16, 2022)

Retrodogkiller said:


> So that would mean dame was watching early atheist YouTube videos as a literal child.


That wouldn't be too odd for a zoomer. Fuentes is known for talking about looking up to Beardson as a kid and he's not much older than that.


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 16, 2022)

Retrodogkiller said:


> Spic comedy is like that. Basing the idea off their comedic timing is a pretty bad idea because that's just simply how spics make jokes with each other. Main reason I know it's not gawx is gawx is 19 and from Mexico City. So that would mean dame was watching early atheist YouTube videos as a literal child.


Well I gotta say that I am surprised a guy from Chile has the same kind of accent as a Mexican. I'm learning as I go.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 7, 2022)

Dame will be snipping TYT tomorrow night for the election. Let's see him pull in bigger numbers than Ralph.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Nov 10, 2022)

Absurdity said:


> Well I gotta say that I am surprised a guy from Chile has the same kind of accent as a Mexican. I'm learning as I go.


your native language bleeds into your second languages and that's what gives the accent. Most people from Hispanic nations tend to speak English assuming this mongrel French bastardized language makes sense and pronounce vowels with the same 5 vowel sounds you find in Spanish ( A as in bra, e let, i as in free, o as the ough in thought, u as in boot ). Additionally they sound out every letter (the l in walk, the d,e, in Wednesday and so on)  Additionally, their own native accents bleed into their English. in that sense he doesn't sound Mexican to me. Mexicans tend to sound differently depending on how they learned it. 

someone that learnt it in school would sound like this guy
some immigrant who would learn it by osmosis would literally just speak with his native Spanish accent but constructing words in English like This other guy

Dame sounds more like the former than the latter, because he probably went to school but even so, I can hear a significant difference. Lack of real world practice for him (if he lives in chile still) would explain why his accent is so thick. But I think the purposefully exaggerates it given it's now part of his stick.


----------



## TheDarknessGrows (Nov 10, 2022)

*¡*_That's my taco!_


----------



## JoeBidenSniffMe (Nov 17, 2022)

BlancoMailo said:


> Can't say that it's him or not but I wouldn't be surprised if he's the same age. Something that stood out to me was the moment during the stream where Dame starts going into old drama from the online atheists:
> 
> View attachment 3711335
> 
> ...





BlancoMailo said:


> Can't say that it's him or not but I wouldn't be surprised if he's the same age. Something that stood out to me was the moment during the stream where Dame starts going into old drama from the online atheists:
> 
> View attachment 3711335
> 
> ...


Has anyone found the archive of FakeSagan Girlfriend sex tape?


----------



## BlancoMailo (Nov 18, 2022)

JoeBidenSniffMe said:


> Has anyone found the archive of FakeSagan Girlfriend sex tape?


As far as I'm aware, the last two public video copies were on liveleak and ED, though both uploads were dead for years prior to both sites last going down (I think ED's copy was lost in the early years of Zaiger). Last time I can remember seeing a functional copy existing was around 2012.


----------



## Wendy's Chili (Dec 20, 2022)

Can't put the brown down.


----------



## NenericGoun (Dec 21, 2022)

F for dame's pipi


----------



## damian (Dec 21, 2022)

NenericGoun said:


> F for dame's pipi


Context: Dame pissed blood. He had Kidney Stones and later an infection on his pipi.


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 22, 2022)

The Ancestor said:


> The Sonless Ralph show


You fail at ironic names, the Killstream is already the Sonless Ralph show.


----------

